# Pics of Tequila our Indian paint and Mustang.



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am starting this thread so I can show pics of Tequila our Indian paint and mustang. It is only a couple pics but will grow. I have only had her a couple of weeks.
Trav








that is me and my little sister on her. I really need to get a saddle again.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

How old is she?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I am not sure I was busy working on another project we got her. I couldn't stop my oteher project. The good news though is that I got her from a good friend that tought me about everything I know about horses. I have known her (my friend) for 3 or 4 years and she has had her that long I know that but she probably is a bit older. She is trained bareback, western saddle and also she was a barrel racer. My friend knows this horse very well.
Trav


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am sorry, but her current condition appears to be that of a still growing and filling out baby, not a mature horse of 4 years of age or older, so if that is her true age she is underweight/underdeveloped. She'd benefit greatly from a good balanced nutrition program and some conditioning work to bring her back to a better place before you are asking much of her.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

She's pretty!! I "have" a pally paint named Tequila.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm kinda with you Mac...Either way old or way young looking to me...Or like you said in not ideal condition. She's cute though.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

She is pretty chubby as it is I think my pics are misleading you. By the way I messed up now that I think about it she got her about 2 1/2 years ago. And I am pretty sure she got it from her brother whom trains horses. She does need to get out more she is barn sour of about 6 months. I am not trying to say you don't know what you are talking about but I know she is in healthy condition other then she has a small problem which already has been checked out by a Vet and said she will be ok.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

by the way thanks for the comments.
Trav


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you had her vetted - either PPE or since you brought her home? The vet can give you some idea of what sort of age range she falls into based on teeth, etc - it isn't exact, but would be helpful. Plus, a vet check will help to let you know if there are any underlying issues that addressing would help you in the effort to bringing her back to a better condition.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I haven't gotten a Vet out here yet. My nieghbor use to be a rancher he can tell me when he next comes down here. I have only had her for a couple of weeks. Again I can get ahold of my good friend and she knows I think my mom and sister just didn't think to ask and I wasn't there to ask she knows I have alot of questions for her. I just need to get time to get ahold of her. I know I will need to work with her to get her back into shape as far as being ridden but I can deal with that my previous horses were not broke and I was breaking them until somebody poisened them. (2 were not broken, 1 had problems where she liked to kick, and the other 2 had no problems just really old and one of those 2 had thrush problems badly.)
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

by the way the Mac pac love the signature I am a huge Chris Ledoux fan.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I finally got the chance to get a few more pics of tequila been so busy my sister has been taking care of her. Soon she will have half an acre to roam because the stalls are going.
Trav


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

See the triangle shape on her back in the first pic? The triangle is formed by her two hip bones and her spine. 
That tells me she is underweight/needs her back muscles built up. I definitely wouldn't look at her and think "Wow! Look at that nice, healthy, young horse." No. It'd be more along the lines of "Someone needs to get that horse some food."


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu I am working on getting her more food and giving her some things to bring her back to weight. I didn't notice it before I am sorry. It might take a while but thats ok. She is grazing well right now too so that will help. I think she might have lost weight as I just found out she had a barrel racing accident and still is recooperating.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

By the way I am working with her as much as I can I am quite busy to so my little sister is working with her more.
Trav


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Okay, good to know! Earlier you had said that you felt she was chubby, so I was concerned. I'm glad you guys are working on getting her back to where she should be!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be exercising her until she gets more weight on her, then some work to build up her muscle.
She's not terribly underweight, but she's most definitely under muscled, and IMO most definitely not in a ride-able state.

Definitely get the vet out, just in case there's something inhibiting her weight gain. De-worming (after a fecal test) would also be pretty awesome.

Id she being fed grain of any sort? I see hay in the pics, about how many lbs does she get a day?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I give her 1 1/2 flakes to 2 flakes each serving 2 times a day. She may need deworming not sure yet everybody out here does it once a month so she may be due. We have 1/2 acre she will be grazing on and then we have another 3 1/2 acres that we let her out to graze on. there is a grain I will be feeding her but I need to rember what is called I think it is rice brand and that helped our horses before big time.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> Okay, good to know! Earlier you had said that you felt she was chubby, so I was concerned. I'm glad you guys are working on getting her back to where she should be!


Ya I was wrong about her being chubby like I said I have been so busy and will be until the first snow. Nobody has been riding her lately my mom and sister fell off her (blanket slipped) and since nobody has had time nor feeling well just yet to ride her. Like my signature says I have a bunch of trucks and a steel horse and I have been preparing one to go out of town to get a parts truck.
Trav


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Any chance you could have someone help you open her mouth and take a picture of her front teeth? Some of us on here might be able to guess her age before your vet comes here.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

not sure I need to get time thursday I will be out of town like I said and wenesday I have to have our 02 F250 V10 4x4 truck ready for its longest trip it has ever seen. And friday I am building a fence on half the acre for her to give those corrals back then soon fix an enclosure then back to fixing my 88 F150 and training for my liscence like I said I am always busy doing something my little sister and mom is taking care of her and as soon as I am not so busy I will help.
Trav


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice pictures of your horses


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

thank you but I can't take all the credit my camera is a very high tech one and when I take pics it comes out clear. I can't hide one thing with this camera it is so good. It doesn't glare or anything like that I love it.
Trav


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

redneckfordf2502002 said:


> thank you but I can't take all the credit my camera is a very high tech one and when I take pics it comes out clear. I can't hide one thing with this camera it is so good. It doesn't glare or anything like that I love it.
> Trav


 good for you


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

With a horse that is underweight free choice hay is a huge step in putting the weight back on them.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

what do you mean by free choice hay? Are you saying throw a bale out there and let her eat it. She will get bloated if we did that. I am letting her graze and that helps me with the grass patches and weeds and she gets fed then at night I feed her her hay and in the mornng I feed her her hay (well my sister and mom does only today and yesterday did I feed her because of being so busy.)
Trav


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

redneckfordf2502002 said:


> what do you mean by free choice hay? Are you saying throw a bale out there and let her eat it. She will get bloated if we did that. I am letting her graze and that helps me with the grass patches and weeds and she gets fed then at night I feed her her hay and in the mornng I feed her her hay (well my sister and mom does only today and yesterday did I feed her because of being so busy.)
> Trav


Trav, you do not have to be afraid of her getting bloated on hay. She will eat as much as she wants, but it's not going to harm her unless it's some second or third cutting alfalfa. Grass-mix-hay - shovel it in!


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

caljane said:


> Trav, you do not have to be afraid of her getting bloated on hay. She will eat as much as she wants, but it's not going to harm her unless it's some second or third cutting alfalfa. Grass-mix-hay - shovel it in!


I am sorry to say this and don't get me wrong I am not saying you don't know what you are saying but all 5 of the horses I had before I got while underweight and I tried doing the free choicing thing in order to save me time easement and stregnth but it did the oppositte 3 of the 5 (which were Paints also) ate to much when I got a vet out there he said they were bloated because of this reason. He told me only so many horses actually know when to stop eating most will just keep on eating and eating mainly because nobody trains them for that. Trust me I am not trying to say you don't know what you are talking about but I learned this from experience. I belive it may because of the hay we get up here it isn't like what I have seen in other areas (not bad or anything just diffrent) By the way thank you for calling by my name and not my username I appreciate that not many people do that.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I didn't realise you had a thread on her. Cool!

She does look somewhat under weight/muscled; so I'm glad you are putting her back on track. A really good grain for helping horses gain weight in Purina Strategy. We gave my horse a pound in the morning and at night when she needed to gain weight. Also, may I ask how much hay you are feeding her? I never knew horses could get bloated on hay. My mare got it free-choice when we first got her. Now she certainly doesn't though, she is a little on the plump side. lol

Really looking forward to more pictures!

Edit: Wow, you are are busy! I read more of your posts.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will try and get more pics after my trip tomorrow. I am a bit of a show off so thats why I made this thread. haha They don't sell purina products at my local feeding place I know the guy well I was suppose to get a job there but things changes anyways he can get me something good for putting her weight back on.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Haha, I'm sure you aren't the only one who has started a thread to show off! lol

That's good. I'm sure he'll get something good for her.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

well usually i would have this thread posted with probably around 20 or more pics but the past few weeks have been rough and now tomorrow I will out of town for my project trucks but as I said soon I will be with her more often. I hope to get my Flatbed ford going so I can be able to haul water easier as of right now every few days I haul 3 or 4 5 gallon buckets of water to her for now.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ugg! I would hate to have to hand-carry that much water out there, good luck with the flatbed!


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ya right now I have a list of priorities get this out of town poject done tomorrow, friday take down her corrall and put up a fence (only a small one), put the battery in the flatbed truck and if it don't fire up then I am done and I am going to just use my 1/2 ton Ford to haul water as much as I hate to work my truck.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I hope the flatbed will work! And why do you hate to work your truck? Also I was just wondering--does 1/2 ton mean your truck just weighs 1/2 ton?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate to work my truck because it is a show and fast truck not a hauling truck I only wanted to haul small loads and water isn't a small load. 1/2 ton is how much it weighs I belive.
Trav


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

redneckfordf2502002 said:


> I hate to work my truck because it is a show and fast truck not a hauling truck I only wanted to haul small loads and water isn't a small load. 1/2 ton is how much it weighs I belive.
> Trav


"Half ton" does not refer to the weight of the truck. Half-ton pickups weigh much more than that, about 3 to 5 tons, easily.
The "half-ton" description loosely refers to the truck's load capacity. This means that the truck can carry up to 1/2 ton (1000 lbs) of cargo and passengers in the cab and bed. But that is old, nowadays a modern half-ton pickup will load much more. But the names stuck around, we still talk about 1/2 ton pickups and 3/4 tons ore one-ton if we refer to the stronger trucks.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Both of our 80's Fords F150s are not even close to that rating for pulling way higher and can pull alot more then the ratings. Anyways my trip was a succsess so later today or tomorrow more will get done with Tequila.
Trav


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I'm also concerned about her eye. It should not have that much drainage. Has that been looked at?


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

wetrain17 said:


> I'm also concerned about her eye. It should not have that much drainage. Has that been looked at?


Good catch - having gone back to look it appears to be some pretty gnarly bilateral drainage....


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

no not as of yet but I did ask my friend about that she said her vet said she is ok that has something to do with her recoperating from her accident.
Trav


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi RNF!

Looks like you're going to have a nice horse!
Your mare does have some troubling drainage from her eyes. This has nothing to do with an accident. She needs vitamins, free choice hay, and a vet visit to determine what is best for her and check her for worms (VERY important to see what kind she has), she may also have an allergy (COPD) from hay. The way she is holding her tail is an indicator that worms are causing her discomfort and gas. Like said before a horse needing more weight won't get overly bloated just from hay, she needs to be wormed (MUST check to see which ones and get a plan), and then gradually exercised after she puts on weight to keep her from getting what is called a "hay belly". I would also put a mineral block out there, she is going to need the minerals to help her process/absorb/benefit from the hay you are feeding her.
(Just remember, have a vet check her worm content and kind, giving her the wrong wormer could do more harm than good. You can even take a fresh baggie to a clinic and get it tested for only around $15. They will then tell you what to use!) 

Good luck with your new horse! She is cute!


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

she will be getting a mineral Block out there we just have to get one. As far as vitamans when our vet comes out I will see what he says.
Trav


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I can't think of an accident that would be causing that sort of drainage from both eyes.....have your own vet examine her thoroughly and proceed on their advice, please.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think what she meant was she lost her vitamains from the accident and that is why I don't know I will check with our Vet.
trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello all. Well we didn't get to good of news from our Vet today. Tequila has a cancer that cannot be cured. She is in pain and will have to be put down. I plan on staying on this site still but this thread won't be continued as I won't have her. My sister is taking it harder then me because I have dealt with this (6 times before). I guess that would be the reason for everything that y'all had said sorry for not listening.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I am so sorry. That is so sad. Prayers for your sister and you.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks alot. It might be a while before we get another horse but I am sure we will get one. My vet knows what we have been through so she said she will go with us on our next horse to make sure everything is good free of charge.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, I'm sorry. That is very kind of your vet, too.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

ya she is a good friend and her dad is probably my best buddy.
Trav


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Trav,
I am very sorry for you and your sis - and Tequila.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I will be ok I am more worried about my sister she isn't as prepared for something like this I always am prepared for something all though I am feeling a little sad.
Trav


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tequila. :-(


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks you all but you don't have to be sorry about it.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Why wouldn't we be??


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I don't like seeing people sad it makes me sad. Thats the way I am.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok so my dad did some research on the cancer and found out it may be treatable. We talked with my vet she said she didn't know about the possible cure. So we will see what happens. I will be trying to work with her more now. I will keep y'all updated.
Trav


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully it is curable! I will definitely be keeping my eye on this thread for updates.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok so tequila yesterday and today got some buddies. I got 2 more horses. They are quarter horses one is 25 he is mine named tank will keep you updated on him in here. Then there is Cricket he is my mom's she is 17. Both healthy according to my vet. My vet has her two horses staying here too named King 22 and Jet 15. King is the dad of Jet and Cricket. They are registered just really barn sour. So my vet will be helping me get them up to good. I rode Tank yesterday all the way home (6 miles) he did overall great. But man does he have stopping power he wanted to take a break and we were pulling him (slowly 10MPH) with my buddies truck and he dead stopped that truck in 4x4. That is amazing. But after that I saddled up and we rode home very fine my vet rode cricket. Cricket needs more work. Tank use to be a show horse.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

ok so King and Jet went back to the original owner my vet couldn't handle them she said so thats that so only Tank, cricket, and tequila are here.
Trav


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

We demand pics of the new additions!


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

I tried getting pics of all 3 together but Tequila won't get in there. Cricket is a little camera shy so I couldn't get a good shot of her but Tank was right away here I am. Tank is the Palimino looking one blondish. Cricket is the dark one. My ranch truck won't fire up and my 88 F150 didn't get done in time so I am going to use our Bronco 2 and a flatbed trailer we have to haul water and all that as soon as I fix the door on the drivers side so we will good. The stripped trailer right there is my parts storage and hay and pellets storage area will be a cover for them there off of that.
Trav


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Be sure to keep the windows covered to prevent them from eating through them! And with some TLC they'll look great! But Tank looks great for being 25!


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

all the windows are removed nothing they can get to by sticking there head into. Tank was a show horse so he had to stay healthy and 1-2 years ago they stopped ridding him. (the owners wife died). So we are going to start ridding them again they really did well ridding them home.
Trav


----------



## live to ride (Nov 24, 2012)

I like Tank, he's cute. Are you saying you tied him with his leadrope to the back of your truck? thats a little dangerous. Glad nothing happened though. Hows Tequila doing?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

no tieing. I jumped in the bed of my buddies truck and wrapped around a chain that was across his bed of his truck and then we took off. We didn't go to fast for them if it was to fast and they slowed down he would slow down. She is doing better a bit but not completely she needs to get weight back up still that is what is mainly going on right now. She has gained a bit I believe. She just hasn't gotten use to Tank and Cricket yet. Also thanks for the comment.
Trav


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok so recently I got the chance to get a few more pictures. One of which is of Cricket I was finally able to get a closer shot with my mom by her. Then there is with me and tank next to my mom and cricket and next to them Tequila and my sister. The others are of me and my brother out riding Tank and Cricket.
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

They are all nice horses! I really like tank, he is very pretty. 
By the way how is Tequila?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

she is doing a bit better. As you can see though the vitamins are workking a bit better with her eyes. I have started feeding her Standard Breed pellets along with Tank and Cricket as it has more protien and vitamins accoriding to my vet. Not to mention it is alot easier to haul and carry around. I am working on fixing a trailer for water since my ranch truck decided not to cooperate so if I put a water tote on our trailer and I drive my brothers small Bronco we can haul water. I finally got my liscence so I can legally drive too. But anyways Tequila is doing better overall. As you may be able to see I am using lead ropes on the bit for reins (for Tank) somebody decided to steal my buddies reins. Plus I got a halter for Tank it is black but looks great on him something about the colors white and black seem to agree wih me. I was able to get Tank and Cricket to a gallup but having a few problems getting them to Run. Cricket is amazingly fast I was surprised. Tequila my other brother rode (sorry didn't get pics) and she kept wanting to get to a trot (he didn't like that he had no saddle and I prefer bareback but my saddle doesn't fit any of the horses but Tank.)
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Glad to hear they are doing better! And bareback is alot of fun! I used to have a TWH (he passed away):sad: and I would ride him bareback with just a halter and it was so fun, and he trusted me too.
I'm just curious, do you know how tall all of them are?


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

well I am not completely sure but I can guesstamate (which I am usually good at guesstamating) I would say that Tank is about 16.2 hands high he is pretty big. Cricket is probaly in the 15 hands high range she is the smallest, and Tequila is probably 15.2-15.3 hands high. Oh ya and I just rembered my vet said that Tequila is about 20 years old. So that means Tank is 24 (march 1988 I will always rember that same date as my 88 F150 which is my baby), Cricket is 18 (march 1995), and Tequila is 20 no idea exact birthday my friend took off out of town she should be back and will get back with her she should know.
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even think that Tank was 24. They look pretty good for their ages, especially when they gain more weight/muscle.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ya I couldn't either he was a show horse so he had to stay in tip top shape. Tank and Cricket according to my vet is a bit overweight not dangerously so I am trying to work him alot only reason I am not out there right now is there is a bunch of snow on the ground so I don't want to risk slipping.
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cricket and Tank don't look overweight at all. And even if they are it wouldn't hurt especially with winter, they need that to stay warmer. And by the way, does it snow there alot? It only snows like an inch here the most.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

where are you at? I personally haven't gotten much more then 2 inchs this year and thats just todays. I am hopping for it to snow like 3 years ago got 1 1/2 feet. I went out 4 wheeling that winter with my mom's old F250. I want it to get up to 6-8 inchs because then it is worth taking our little Bronco 2 out 4 wheeling with some buddies and we are bound to get stuck. When there is snow or mud out I won't ride the horses I have slipped in this mud to many times after you drop a Harley Davidson at 25 MPH in the mud you are more precautious with horses (especially steel horses).
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm in to the north-western part of Arizona. I've heard it's cold up there in Snowflake.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

ahh. Ya it is colder in snowflake then most of Arizona. I am orginally from Tuscon so I know. Snowflake I love because it is a smaller town and I get all 4 seasons over here. Only thing I ask for really is a garage as soon as I get that I will be really happy.
Trav


----------



## horselover01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Your horses I think all look good weight wise, exept Tequila when we got our rescue horse he was a little thin so we gave him corn oil which help a lot so you might want to try that plus it make their coats look shiny and healthy. But I was wondering if that was the only pasture area you had because that is not enough but I don't know since I didn't see all of it plus if they don't have grass in your pasture they might need more hay than you said you were giving them, my horse gets about three flakes in the morning and two at night and during the day he is out in our three acre pasture.


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

I am loving the palomino, Tank I believe. But if your vet thinks those horses are overweight, I would be changing vets.


----------



## redneckfordf2502002 (Nov 18, 2012)

no I have another 10 acres of pasture.

Anyways I finally got the Bronco 2 able to haul water so that is a big step forward.
Trav


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's good, hope all your horses do well!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

redneckfordf2502002 said:


> I am sorry to say this and don't get me wrong I am not saying you don't know what you are saying but all 5 of the horses I had before I got while underweight and I tried doing the free choicing thing in order to save me time easement and stregnth but it did the oppositte 3 of the 5 (which were Paints also) ate to much when I got a vet out there he said they were bloated because of this reason. He told me only so many horses actually know when to stop eating most will just keep on eating and eating mainly because nobody trains them for that. Trust me I am not trying to say you don't know what you are talking about but I learned this from experience. I belive it may because of the hay we get up here it isn't like what I have seen in other areas (not bad or anything just diffrent) By the way thank you for calling by my name and not my username I appreciate that not many people do that.
> Trav


You seriously need a new Vet.

Goats bloat, dogs bloat, cows CAN bloat though rare.... a horse does not bloat. Get a hay belly or get fat yes.

The absolute BEST thing you can do for an underweight horse is free-choice, good quality hay. 

Heck, even my COWS have free-choice hay and nobody is bloating. Even the bull who my kids thought was stuck because he hardly ever removes his head from the round bale feeder. 

Even if you insist on not free-choice feeding :???: 1 1/2 - 2 flakes a feeding is not enough. When my 14.2hh guy was underweight, we gave him 4 flakes 2x a day, checked on him at noontime and if he was low/out, threw him another few. he's a tad fat right now so he got cut back to 3 flakes 2x a day and another 1-2 at noon.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Agreed, my horses are either on round bales 24/7, or get at least 3 flakes per feeding if they are stuck inside. And if you are truly concerned about bloating (which isn't the same as bloating in other animals) a cheap once a day probiotic will take care of it.

The very first thing most rescues do when they bring in an underweight horse is give it as much hay as it wants. That is the best and quickest way to get weight back on. If your vet doesn't know this, I question just how good a vet it really is...


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Tequila actually looks worse now then when you got her, you really need to up their feed. 

My two horses were getting between a bale and a bale and a third a day. Approximately 60-80 lbs of hay for two horses. Currently they are on free choice round bale (with a slow feeder net) and while they are a bit chubby neither has had any issues with free choice. 

If you don't change something with your management style you are shortly going to have three sickly and very thin horses (Tequila already looks there). It's easier and cheaper to maintain their weight then to let them get emaciated and try to put weight back on them. 

Please take a look at this link, it'll give you some guidance in determining whether your horses are a truly at a healthy weight. 

Body Condition Scoring of Horses


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

that poor horse is soo skinny you seriously have to give her a way better diet


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm jumping on the "Get a new vet ASAP" bandwagon as well. 

Tequila needs A LOT more food (my boys get around 8-9 flakes[50ish pounds] a day each.) Granted, they are drafts, but still, 4 flakes in a day won't cut it. Tequila is not half their size. Up her food! The brown horse looks to be a good weight, to me at least. I'd try and get the pali eating more too. It looks kind of thin to me.

I'm glad you guys found a possible cure for the cancer, hopefully the new vet (THAT YOU NEED) can actually help and come up with solutions without your dad having to find things out via the internet.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

I know this is a bit of an old post but I thought everybody is telling you that your horses are skinny but they don't show you what a good weight looks like. I thought I'd show you a couple of pictures of overweight and decent weight..

Here is Bucky (Norwegian Fjord), quite over weight. 









Kid (3/4 Arabian 1/4 QH), fat! You can see how big his belly is and how thick his neck is. 










Red (reg QH), he is over weight. 











Zayn (1/2 Arabian 1/2 QH) he is in good shape in this picture. Not too over weight and not too skinny. I was riding him at least four miles every day. 










Sarah, (grade palomino), in good shape. She was also being ridden at least 4 miles every day at this time.









All our horses have always had all the hay or grass they could eat. Never had a 'bloat' and they just got a bit chubby if we didn't work them.


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Not to be rude, but you either need to get a new vet or sell these horses to someone who has more experience and can get them to healthy weights.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tangiest Illicitness (Aug 30, 2011)

horselover01 said:


> Your horses I think all look good weight wise, exept Tequila when we got our rescue horse he was a little thin so we gave him corn oil which help a lot so you might want to try that plus it make their coats look shiny and healthy.


Do NOT feed horses corn oil; it can be very bad for them in excess amounts. There are much better oils, feeds, etc. out there to get them GOOD fats. You're better off upping their hay or giving them more of a quality feed than to do corn oil.











That horse shouldn't have one rider til it gets more weight, let alone two.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

A horses digestive tract was designed to be eating 90% of the day. If you are that worried about them getting sick, maybe slowly introduce hay in amounts that increase over a period of a week or so.


----------



## DraftXDressage (Aug 29, 2011)

redneckfordf2502002 said:


>


I am very concerned about the safety of this enclosure. Horses are excellent at finding ways to get hurt in even the safest of paddocks, but there is a lot of stuff sitting around and a lot of sharp edges in these photos. I would also be concerned that they were messing with (and potentially ingesting) some of the insulation. It certainly looks that way.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

In fact, having a horse not on constant grazing is WORSE for them. Ulcers, bad coat, hooves, teeth issues, not to mention the boredom habits that will reek havoc on them and your property.....


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I know many horses who are fed 1 1/2-2 flakes a feeding ( 2xa day) and haven't had problems. My trainers horses are all fed like that they all look great however if one does need to be bumped up she will. The arab i used to ride only got 11/2 flakes 2x a day and he was fat. So it isn't always bad however yes tequilla needs a lot more weight I would bump her up atleast 2 more flakes per feeding and add some beet pulp maybe.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I was looking at this and my hair was standing up.
The attitude of the owner, the obviously neglected horse, lack of veterinary care when needed ( just cuz had no time... ), not enough food, not enough anything. bad condition of property, very dangerous, and then riding them?
This is no way to go... 
I hope the horses get improved care soon...


----------

